# looking for some info on lineage



## mistadobolina (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering if someone out there can help me with my girl's pedigree. I have a 4 year old shep from vom Eifenhaus kennels, but I wasn't the one who bought her. She came as a package deal with my gf two years ago . I haven't really been able to find much information on the kennel she's from, and my gf said she didn't think they bred very often. The litter was registered with the CKC and I have some papers, but not the actual CKC papers unfortunately. 

Anyways, my dog is Lucy vom Eifenhaus, her dam was Mia vom Eifenhaus, and her sire was Bracke de el Cerro Los Castros. I was able to find some info on Bracke through the pedigree database, but that site is a little hard for me to navigate and understand. As for Mia, she has been harder to find anything on. If someone could at least point me in the right direction, that would be much appreciated. 

Ps - I haven't been succesful in trying to contact the breeder yet either. 

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Your dog is a West German Showline(also known as High Line) dog. I only found one Eifenhaus dog listed on PDB, which was a female out of a Fleischerheim male. 
There are 2 registries that are referred to as CKC, one is Canadian Kennel Club and the other is Continental Kennel Club, I'm guessing yours are Canadian?
Anyway, here is a bit of information that explains what the different types of GSDs are to help you understand a bit more.

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## mistadobolina (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, Canadian Kennel Club. Should have clarified that. Lucy's dad, Bracke, is registered with the AKC I believe. We have a copy of his papers, and his SCh1 certificate. Thanks for the links! I'll check them out and be back with more questions most likely. Lol


----------



## Konkurrenz (May 17, 2013)

*pedigree information*



mistadobolina said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if someone out there can help me with my girl's pedigree. I have a 4 year old shep from vom Eifenhaus kennels, but I wasn't the one who bought her. She came as a package deal with my gf two years ago . I haven't really been able to find much information on the kennel she's from, and my gf said she didn't think they bred very often. The litter was registered with the CKC and I have some papers, but not the actual CKC papers unfortunately.
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the breeder.Mia's actual name is Woodacre Mia RY162376 I think I posted her pedigree on the GSD database.I have 2 females from this litter here at my kennel.You can contact me through Konkurrenz Kennels if you want anymore information.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have extensive knowledge of this dog (Mia) and some of her progeny. For more information, please contact me via PM. I also have video of this female if you would like to see it.


----------

